# The garden is coming along



## jowwy (14 Jun 2020)

This was 6 weeks ago







This is today - garden was only scarified and over seeded on thursday






The man cave has been repainted, decking is painted and there are 4.8mtr planters built just beyond the greyish looking gravel area


----------



## pawl (14 Jun 2020)

Looking good.Just over seeded and fertilised two of my lawns.Just has two consecutive down pours.Saved me watering it all in.


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2020)

Thats coming along nicely, this is the view from my kitchen door.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jun 2020)

This is just the view from where I sit in the sun and not the whole garden. The white bit is lime as I will put swede seeds in there when I get round to it. The green stuff at the back is rampant Jerusalem artichokes out of control. They get up to about 6 or 7 feet high before falling over when it gets windy unless I rope them in.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jun 2020)

I'll bet the UK has never had so many tidy gardens! Good work lads!


----------



## Rusty Nails (14 Jun 2020)

The moss is doing really well on my lawn. I could try to get rid of it but it's short and green so no need really.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jun 2020)

Father in laws bungalow last weekend 
Bloody busy couple of hrs..

Didn't find Dr Livingston though


----------



## jowwy (18 Jul 2020)

My grass after being weeded and feeded


----------



## bikingdad90 (18 Jul 2020)

Looking good our front garden went from this with large rocks and gravel.





To this with grass and a small gravel area. Here it is freshly laid with top soil, will post some pictures tomorrow with the grass.





Three trips to the tip with the gravel and mud, a friend took the three stones over the course of a weekend using specialist equipment which could handle the weight and many hours of hard graft.

Still need to weed and feed the grass.


----------



## MarkF (19 Jul 2020)

jowwy said:


> My grass after being weeded and feeded
> 
> View attachment 536760


 
I've just de-weeded and removed moss, what feed did you use?


----------



## bikingdad90 (19 Jul 2020)

As promised, here it is now.


----------



## keithmac (19 Jul 2020)

This is ours, my wife took lawnmower for a stroll earlier.

Looks better from far away as you can't see patches where my dogs have weed on it!.

Luckily ones asleep on sofa and one on the patio at the monent..

Patio needs re-grouting but job for next year..


----------



## jowwy (19 Jul 2020)

MarkF said:


> I've just de-weeded and removed moss, what feed did you use?


----------



## Notafettler (21 Jul 2020)

I bought the land above the bottom wooden wall. That's where my garden ended. A new neighbour moved in and owns all the land left right and above mine and of course the bit in the middle which I now own. There was a very steep hill there before. This is an after picture I can't find a before one. Needless to say it was hard graft. A lot I had to do again because an ex mate said he needed some money to take his kids on holiday and knew how to do terracing. He was liar he has basically bodged everything he has done for me. I had to completely redo two concrete terraces. The bottom wooden wall and the next one up. I added an extra post to that. Then another terrace in front of each one.
The shed/ gardenroom is double glazed with an insulated roof. Theres a raised bed 12" high 14" wide running round 3 sides. Another neighbour built it (a non bodger) with me acting as labourer. I have severe arthritis in one knee so carrying up the cement bricks slabs etc was problematic!
View from the top. Nice in the shade with a bottle or two of cider.
I did the steps myself. They will do for now


----------

